# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  This toilet Ok to silicone down?

## rampage101

Hi guys,  
Just about done tiling our new ensuite, was hoping to be able to get a nice clean install of the toilet on top of the tiles, and doing some reading here and elsewhere I've been seen its possible to just use quality silicone to hold the toilet in place. Would that be suitable for this toilet? Also, do I have to still use screws/bolts/otherwise?     
Thanks  
Daniel  
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Yes good to silicone.  Just be sure you don't go too thick with the floor if it has fall and use silicone spacers to keep it level.  You are suppose to use the fixings in case the silicone lets go and someone falls forward.  I don't do this because I know for me it isn't a concern.

----------


## cyclic

The pan should be secured to the floor using stainless screws and blue plugs (5/16"-8mm) 
The silicone is only for sealing the pan to floor to stop urine etc. getting under it. 
If you choose not to use screws and pan guards, remember to fill the screw holes with silicone also.

----------


## rampage101

So the blue plugs are to be inserted just into the screed bed? So I would mark position, drill through tile and into the screed, the blue plug gets inserted to its flush (or just a smidge under) the top of the tile face, then silicon bead, seat and screw down? The screed should be about 40-45mm thick in that section, that's ok?

----------


## phild01

> The silicone is only for sealing the pan to floor to stop urine etc. getting under it.

  The silicone actually adheres the pan down as well as sealing.  The screws do little in holding.

----------


## rampage101

Ok, one other question, is this the right connection to put on my 100mm waste pipe coming through the floor. Toilet says use standard pan connector. Do I wet/oil/lubricate the seal when installing? Otherwise I cut my pipe off to the right height and pvc weld the connector on, then good to go?    
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Ok, one other question, is this the right connection to put on my 100mm waste pipe coming through the floor. Toilet says use standard pan connector. Do I wet/oil/lubricate the seal when installing? Otherwise I cut my pipe off to the right height and pvc weld the connector on, then good to go?    
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

  Correct, could use some washing up detergent.  Be sure your setout of the pipe matches pan position.

----------


## rampage101

Thanks guys, hopefully get a shot or two of the ensuite up soon if I get some more done.  
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

When you do the silicone, sit the pan down onto it, don't feed/ooze it in, then use detergent spray and a silicone scraper to clean it up for pro finish.

----------


## gpkennedy

> When you do the silicone, sit the pan down onto it, don't feed/ooze it in, then use detergent spray and a silicone scraper to clean it up for pro finish.

  4 Piece Silicone Scraper Set I/N 1660196 | Bunnings Warehouse
I never knew these things existed, I've been using a variety of moistened fingers, and the silicone just gets everywhere. Thanks.

----------


## phild01

> 4 Piece Silicone Scraper Set I/N 1660196 | Bunnings Warehouse
> I never knew these things existed, I've been using a variety of moistened fingers, and the silicone just gets everywhere. Thanks.

  These will work well for you for this and many other jobs.  Use the roll of a paper towel/toilet roll or empty silicone cartridge, to scrape the excess silicone into from the scraper as you go.  Try and get the silicone spacers to level the pan and hold these in place with tape and then generously place the silicone on a floor outline of the pan. Clean floor well with metho. Suggest using a non-neutral clear silicone as well.  Place pan and the silicone will ooze out.  Before scraping, spray water/detergent all over it.  This stops the silicone sticking where you don't want it.  Good luck.

----------


## rampage101

Sorry to keep dragging this out guys, tiling is pretty much done, so was hoping to get toilet installed this weekend. What style of screws would one normally use for the pan? (Pics would be great). Also, what silicon would be recommended? I've got Selleys Wet Area (White), but it's neutral cure. Depending on what's recommended I could probably pick some up today.

----------


## phild01

I would use a clear acetic cure window and glass silicone (white looks untidy).  I know screws are deemed required but I just wouldn't bother with them.  I think a countersunk stainless steel screw and blue plug is normal.  Bear in mind they do little and if the surfaces are thoroughly clean the silicone won't let go.  Also, drilling a hole for the screw isn't good for the waterproofing.

----------


## anangia

What Phil said. I never used screws. Just used SikaFlex. The toilet is not going anywhere.

----------


## rampage101

Ok, I'll pickup some Selley's Glass Silicon (unless directed otherwise). 
So if I use clear you reckon don't bother with a bead of white around the pan afterwards? 
Do I have to use spacers, there isn't much fall on the floor at all. In which case, I do a nice bead of silicon (10mm??? thick), then gently place pan onto silicon bed, ensure straight and don't put too much weight on it? Or should I be pushing down nice and firm? What changes if I do use spacers? I have the Macsim plastic window packers, can I use these if I have to use spacers?

----------


## phild01

> Ok, I'll pickup some Selley's Glass Silicon (unless directed otherwise). 
> So if I use clear you reckon don't bother with a bead of white around the pan afterwards? 
> Do I have to use spacers, there isn't much fall on the floor at all. In which case, I do a nice bead of silicon (10mm??? thick), then gently place pan onto silicon bed, ensure straight and don't put too much weight on it? Or should I be pushing down nice and firm? What changes if I do use spacers? I have the Macsim plastic window packers, can I use these if I have to use spacers?

  The problem with white silicone is that it stands out with bits of grime and can shows an imperfect line against the tiles.  Clear silicone can barely be noticed, use the the square edge on your scraper so very little silicone is visible.  I try and get a heavy layer to the tile mostly so on the inside of the pans outline to the tile.  Before starting the silicone, just know where the pan goes and how to get it level with the packers.  I outline the outside alignment and hold packers in place with masking tape, but secure packers first.  Put lots of silicone down to the inside of the masking tape and sit pan on top, no need to push down, it will settle on your packers (I like to ensure no pan to tile contact, so need to use packers for this elevation being about 1mm at closest point).  Remove masking tape and leave packers as is.  Spray with detergent spray and use the silicone scraper for a neat finish (don't overwork), but leave packers for now.  When cured come back and cut packers level (Are these the clear silicone packers you have - should be .5 to 3mm variety sizes).

----------


## rampage101

I've only got plastic packers, and they're coloured. Not sure where I'd even get some in town  
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> I've only got plastic packers, and they're coloured. Not sure where I'd even get some in town  
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

  I see you are in a regional country area and it might be tricky for you to get the right ones at short notice.  I suggest if you have a glazier or shower installation mob to try them.  I have seen them on Ebay.  Another idea is to get some freezer bags and run some silicone inside the bag.  Use a rolling pin and and spread it out to *inconsistent* thicknesses _(don't get silicone on the pin though_ :No: ). When cured remove from bag and slice into strips.  Rolling it into inconsistent thickness will give you strips of varying thickness.  Something I just thought of and will try next time I need to, as well.

----------


## rampage101

What exactly are they called? I'm trying to find out what exactly I'm chasing if I ring a couple of the local blokes. Had a quick search on ebay but not sure what I should be calling them.

----------


## anangia

Setting Blocks Setting Blocks

----------


## phild01

Setting blocks – clear

----------


## rampage101

How's this? I'll just have to tidy up with a dress bead of white though.   
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

It looks quite thick, is it because the tiles have a lot of fall.  The closest part of the pan should only be a mm off the floor.  I fear white silicone will look a bit untidy over it.

----------


## rampage101

Yeh there's a bit of fall in that area, mustn't have got the tiles all that even with the glue. The thickest part is 10mm,down to 1mm at the rear. Do I need to redo it? It won't be level though if I do.  
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Yeh there's a bit of fall in that area, mustn't have got the tiles all that even with the glue. The thickest part is 10mm,down to 1mm at the rear. Do I need to redo it? It won't be level though if I do.  
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

  Sounds like a 1:50 fall you have there!  If it feels solid I would leave it; as you say it is level and 1mm at closest point.  I would wait quite a while before putting too much stress on it so the silicone can cure throughout.  If you were to do it again I would bias the level slightly forward maybe 5mm.  The sideways level is more important.  See how it goes.

----------


## rampage101

Thanks phild01. The floor would barely have 1:100,but my first attempt at tiling may leave a bit to desire. It does feel solid, and it is our ensuite, so we'll see how we go. The spacers are quite evenly spaced as I made sure it didn't rock in any direction before silicone, so as long as the silicone holds it should be ok. I used Selleys Glass silicone.  
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Thanks phild01. The floor would barely have 1:100,but my first attempt at tiling may leave a bit to desire. It does feel solid, and it is our ensuite, so we'll see how we go. The spacers are quite evenly spaced as I made sure it didn't rock in any direction before silicone, so as long as the silicone holds it should be ok. I used Selleys Glass silicone.  
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

  No worries, as for tiling I always try and keep the fall minimal around the toilet pan and especially for back to wall types so the whole thing sits parallel to the wall and no gaps.  The silicone you used should be good for this.

----------


## wozzzzza

a dunny with suspension there. sit too hard on it at least its got some give in it. 
questions, why does a dunny have to be level? I have installed many dunnies and checked them for level all the time, they have all been out of level a bit in one way or another around 5mm and I thought, stuff it, its not too far out, she'll be right and never had any issues.

----------


## phild01

> a dunny with suspension there. sit too hard on it at least its got some give in it. 
> questions, why does a dunny have to be level? I have installed many dunnies and checked them for level all the time, they have all been out of level a bit in one way or another around 5mm and I thought, stuff it, its not too far out, she'll be right and never had any issues.

  Fair enough, I hate things being out of whack.  Close coupled toilets should be fairly level, but back to walls look bad if not level.

----------


## wozzzzza

I find that after I level the cistern nicely there is enough give in the rubber seals to take up any out of level of the pan and no one notices.

----------


## phild01

> I find that after I level the cistern nicely there is enough give in the rubber seals to take up any out of level of the pan and no one notices.

  Do you mean back to walls - they're the ones that really look bad when not parallel to the wall.  Friends of mine comment on this as well.

----------


## rampage101

Just thought I'd share the progress with this one. Bathroom is all operational for now, just need to organise shower screen, and dor window and door architraves.    
I don't seem to have the picture of the shower corner though.  
Sent from my One XL using Tapatalk

----------

